

Gistflow - adrianmoses
http://gistflow.com/

======
shredfvz
<http://imgur.com/ITACaEL>

What the hell am I looking at right now, seriously?

Your idea has merit, but I truly didn't understand what your site did or
offered until I scrolled down to your second headline. That is typically a
death sentence for most online sales rhetoric.

~~~
_makaroni4
Totally agree, our index page is out of date. We are working on a new one – it
will be much shorter, saying that "Gistflow is an open source blog platform
for developers."

Sorry for inconvinience! @makaroni4 at Gistflow

~~~
mattsah
Bigger inconvenience in Firefox 19:

Script: [http://gistflow.com/assets/application-
ffa7d5c2098bdbb3028af...](http://gistflow.com/assets/application-
ffa7d5c2098bdbb3028afe1eac90f41b.js:14)

Keeps prompting me about taking a long time or dying...

~~~
_makaroni4
mattsah, it is an opened issue
<https://github.com/gistflow/gistflow/issues/228> Will be fixed asap

------
therobot24
For some reason i thought this was going to be knock-off of SIFT-Flow using
GIST descriptors instead of Dense SIFT. My first reaction to the name was like
"i don't think that'll work too well"...i need a break

------
alxndr
What's that JS from yandex.ru?

~~~
aeontech
web analytics, similar to Google Analytics

<http://metrika.yandex.ru/>

